# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور پزشکی دادن یک مهندس

## zahra1370

سلام من لیسانس و فوق لیسانس مهندسی هردو از ذانشگاه دولتی هستم ولی چون علاقه به رشته پزشکی دارم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نظر شما چیه این در حالتی هست که بین کنکور دکترای رشته خودم و شروع از نو برای کنکور موندم

----------


## Full Professor

> سلام من لیسانس و فوق لیسانس مهندسی هردو از ذانشگاه دولتی هستم ولی چون علاقه به رشته پزشکی دارم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نظر شما چیه این در حالتی هست که بین کنکور دکترای رشته خودم و شروع از نو برای کنکور موندم


شما اول اینکه قبول هم بشی باید پول بدی سالی 25 میلیون تومن چون دولتی خوندی
بعد حالا پولم داشته باشی قبولی بسیار سخت است
باید حتی برای قبولی پردیس همه درصد هات رو بالای 60 بزنی 
در کل پیشنهاد نمی کنم 
ولی اگه بازار کار خرابه برات میتونی پرستاری رو 100 درصد بدونی 
ولی قبولی پزشکی بسیار سخته 
در کل نظر بر این است که دکترای رشته ی خودت رو ادامه بدی
چرا که رقابت تجربی از دکترا بسیار برات سختره آمار شرکت کنندگان بسیار بلایی داره 
و  اکثرا هم درس خون و بهترین مشاوا رو دارن

----------


## zahra1370

معدل کل دیپلمم 19.66هست و کتبی من 18.71 ریاضی رو قطعا یالا میزنم چون بقدری کتابای ریاضی کنکور رو خوندم اونم برا ارشد در کل رتبه یک مدرسه بودم ولی حس میکنم نباید رشته ریاضی میرفتم از الانم 5ماه تا کنکور فاصله دارم برا دکتری ولی خیلی نگران و دودل هستم از طرفی استعداد درخشان رشته خودم هستم ومیتونم دکتری بدون کنکور پذیرش بشم ولی پزشکی برا من یه آرزو بوده والان نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

کنکور تجربی = defeat

----------


## Mehdi.j

> معدل کل دیپلمم 19.66هست و کتبی من 18.71 ریاضی رو قطعا یالا میزنم چون بقدری کتابای ریاضی کنکور رو خوندم اونم برا ارشد در کل رتبه یک مدرسه بودم ولی حس میکنم نباید رشته ریاضی میرفتم از الانم 5ماه تا کنکور فاصله دارم برا دکتری ولی خیلی نگران و دودل هستم از طرفی استعداد درخشان رشته خودم هستم ومیتونم دکتری بدون کنکور پذیرش بشم ولی پزشکی برا من یه آرزو بوده والان نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم


وقتی هدفت پزشکیه باید قید یه سری چیزارو بزنی 
به حرف کسایی که میگن خوب نیست نرو گوش نده البته بستگی به هدفت داره اگه دننباله پولی خوب نیست  اما اگه علاقه داری قابل احترامه

----------


## Full Professor

> معدل کل دیپلمم 19.66هست و کتبی من 18.71 ریاضی رو قطعا یالا میزنم چون بقدری کتابای ریاضی کنکور رو خوندم اونم برا ارشد در کل رتبه یک مدرسه بودم ولی حس میکنم نباید رشته ریاضی میرفتم از الانم 5ماه تا کنکور فاصله دارم برا دکتری ولی خیلی نگران و دودل هستم از طرفی استعداد درخشان رشته خودم هستم ومیتونم دکتری بدون کنکور پذیرش بشم ولی پزشکی برا من یه آرزو بوده والان نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم


هیچ کدوم از این چیزا که گفتی ملاک نیست 
طرف معدل بیست هست 5 ساله پشت کنکوره 
بعد شما اصلا رشته ی خودت رو با این مقایسه نکن 
قسم میخورم همین حالا نمی تونی تو 30 دقیقه فیزیک رو بالای 80 بزنی 
چون همش یادت رفته و تو دانشگاه تمام مباحث فیزیک که نخوندی یا مکانیک بوده یا الکتریسیته 
چه برسه به زیست و دروس و عمومی و شیمی

----------


## _7challenger6_

*تصمیم شخصیه . ما نمیتونیم چیزی بگیم 
اما یه قانون نانوشته هست که میگه ریاضی ها تجربی بیان موفق میشن . تجربی ها انسانی برن موفق میشن انسانی ها هم اگر تو رشتشون قدری تلاش کنن موفق میشن*

----------


## roc

حیف رشته ای که خوندی برو تا دکتراش

----------


## zahra1370

من درصدای کنکورم که سال اول هم فبول شدم همه بالای 70 هستن جز زبان اونم در حد 35 بود ریاضی هم مطمینم که میگم

----------


## E.M10

> سلام من لیسانس و فوق لیسانس مهندسی هردو از ذانشگاه دولتی هستم ولی چون علاقه به رشته پزشکی دارم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نظر شما چیه این در حالتی هست که بین کنکور دکترای رشته خودم و شروع از نو برای کنکور موندم


شما ترمی 12و13 میلیون حاضری بدی؟! جان عزیزانتون هی نگید به پزشکی علاقه دارم بگید اوضاع کارو درآمد خرابه می خوایم بریم پزشکی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra1370


من درصدای کنکورم که سال اول هم فبول شدم همه بالای 70 هستن جز زبان اونم در حد 35 بود ریاضی هم مطمینم که میگم


قابل توجه تون مشترک مورد نطر دختره و خرخون*

----------


## roc

ایا به پزشکی علاقه داشتید در زمانی که دبیرستانی بودید

----------


## Full Professor

> من درصدای کنکورم که سال اول هم فبول شدم همه بالای 70 هستن جز زبان اونم در حد 35 بود ریاضی هم مطمینم که میگم


بعد آواز دهل از دور خوش است 
شما میتونی تیغ جراحی بگیری دستت
شما میتونی شکم یه نفر رو پاره کنی 
من خانوم دکترای میشناسم اولش علاقه داشتن الان آدمای خشکی هستن و از پزشکی متنفر هستن و میگن ما باید دارو ساز میشدیم خیلی میشناسم

----------


## zahra1370

شاید نتونم 12 میلیون پول بدم ولی همین که فقط کارنامه قبولیمو به خیلیا نشون بدم برام کافیه .

----------


## Full Professor

> شاید نتونم 12 میلیون پول بدم ولی همین که فقط کارنامه قبولیمو به خیلیا نشون بدم برام کافیه .


برو بچسب به ادامه زندگی و ادامه راهت 
مطمعن باش پزشکی آش دهن سوزی نیست 
که بخوای 7 تا 10 سال دیگه دور برگشت بزنی

----------


## roc

> شاید نتونم 12 میلیون پول بدم ولی همین که فقط کارنامه قبولیمو به خیلیا نشون بدم برام کافیه .


پس بحث رو کم کنی

----------


## zahra1370

خب منم از نظر این بحثا میگم میخوام بدونم واقعا میشه یکی قبول بشه و اینقدر متنفر بشه ازش

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام من لیسانس و فوق لیسانس مهندسی هردو از ذانشگاه دولتی هستم ولی چون علاقه به رشته پزشکی دارم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نظر شما چیه این در حالتی هست که بین کنکور دکترای رشته خودم و شروع از نو برای کنکور موندم


عزیزشمافقط میتونی پردیس بخونی روزانه خبری نیست

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra1370


شاید نتونم 12 میلیون پول بدم ولی همین که فقط کارنامه قبولیمو به خیلیا نشون بدم برام کافیه .


با حرف مردم زندگی نکنید . لازم نیس چیزی رو به کسی اثبات کنید برای خودتون زندگی کنید*

----------


## Full Professor

میدونی چرا همه دوست دارن تخصص چشم یا پوست برن 
علت اصلیش اینه
از خون و تیغ و جراحی و....بدشون میاد دوست دارن ازش فرار کنن
برو یه تحقیق کن 
وگرنه جراح ها بهترین درامد رو دارن ولی.........

----------


## roc

> *
> 
> با حرف مردم زندگی نکنید . لازم نیس چیزی رو به کسی اثبات کنید برای خودتون زندگی کنید*


احسنت

----------


## ShahabM

> شاید نتونم 12 میلیون پول بدم ولی همین که فقط کارنامه قبولیمو به خیلیا نشون بدم برام کافیه .


الکی میخواید جای یک نفر دیگه رو بگیرید و حق یک نفر رو ضایع کنید، اونم فقط برای پز دادن؟

----------


## zahra1370

خیلی زیاد ولی نمیدونم چرا همه منو طوری متقاعد میکردن باید مهندس بشی اونم مهندسی هایی که دخترا خیلی کم دنبالش میرن .

----------


## Full Professor

> خیلی زیاد ولی نمیدونم چرا همه منو طوری متقاعد میکردن باید مهندس بشی اونم مهندسی هایی که دخترا خیلی کم دنبالش میرن .


خوب برو ارشد یا یه دکترای مورد علاقه بگیر اون که راحتر ه برات

----------


## zahra1370

کلا از بحث پول و رو کم کنب بگذریم شما جای من بودید کنکور دکتری رشته خودتونو شرکت میکردید یا میرفتید دنبال کاری که باهاتون قرارداد بستن

----------


## roc

> کلا از بحث پول و رو کم کنب بگذریم شما جای من بودید کنکور دکتری رشته خودتونو شرکت میکردید یا میرفتید دنبال کاری که باهاتون قرارداد بستن


کنکور دکترا شرکت میکردم

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط roc


پس بحث رو کم کنی


اگر بحث رو کم کنیه با دکتری قبول شدن و یه شغل خوب در آینده دماغ بعضی ها میسوزه . شما رشتتون رو هم نگفتید؟؟؟؟؟؟اگر آینده شغلی برای خودتون تو این رشته ای که تحصیل میکنید متصور نیستید میتونید کنکور تجربی بدید.*

----------


## E.M10

> میدونی چرا همه دوست دارن تخصص چشم یا پوست برن 
> علت اصلیش اینه
> از خون و تیغ و جراحی و....بدشون میاد دوست دارن ازش فرار کنن
> برو یه تحقیق کن 
> وگرنه جراح ها بهترین درامد رو دارن ولی.........


کاملا صحیح است

----------


## roc

یک جمله را به یاد داشته باشید هرچی میخونید تا اخرش ادامه بدید 
و شما یک قدم تا تحقق این جمله فاصله دارید

----------


## zahra1370

نه بحث اینه همه میخوان بگن نمیتونی و من میخوام بگم نشد نداره وقتی برخورد اینطور باشه خب ادم ناراحت میشه

----------


## roc

> نه بحث اینه همه میخوان بگن نمیتونی و من میخوام بگم نشد نداره وقتی برخورد اینطور باشه خب ادم ناراحت میشه


میخواهید عمرتون را به خاطر حرف مردم تلف کنید 
در دهن مردم را نمی شود بست  خانم

----------


## Full Professor

> نه بحث اینه همه میخوان بگن نمیتونی و من میخوام بگم نشد نداره وقتی برخورد اینطور باشه خب ادم ناراحت میشه


شما میتونی ولی برا شما دیگه ارزش نداره 
هم پول بدی 
هم عمرتو صرف کنی
هم درس  خونده تو بریزی دور
هم بری یه رشته ای به خاطر حرف مردم
هم به خانواده فشار بیاری 
و....
اگه بازار کاره بحث فرق داره

----------


## INFERNAL

اینجوری که ترازوی شما سمت پزشکی سنگینی میکنه بهتره بری سراغش اگه این کار رو نکنی دوباره پشیمون میشی
اونوقت میشی مثل اون آدمایی که با بچه و تو سن 30 به بالا دوباره تصمیم میگیره که میوفته دنباله پزشکی

----------


## ShahabM

> نه بحث اینه همه میخوان بگن نمیتونی و من میخوام بگم نشد نداره وقتی برخورد اینطور باشه خب ادم ناراحت میشه


آهان
شما به دل نگیر زندگی خودته به کسی ربطی نداره
برای خودتون زندگی کنید نه بقیه
همچنین لازم نیست چیزی رو به کسی اثبات کنید
برای همچنین موضوعی زندگی و سرنوشتتون رو تباه نکنید
عمر آدم خیلی بیش از اینا ارزش داره.

----------


## E.M10

> کلا از بحث پول و رو کم کنب بگذریم شما جای من بودید کنکور دکتری رشته خودتونو شرکت میکردید یا میرفتید دنبال کاری که باهاتون قرارداد بستن


بستگی به درآمد کاره داره. ولی من اگه دختر بودم اگه نمی تونستم معروف شم حتما می رفتم دنبال حرفه آزایشگری، هستن کسایی که روزی ده میلیون کار می کنن :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Enigma

رشتت چی هست اصلا؟!

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra1370


نه بحث اینه همه میخوان بگن نمیتونی و من میخوام بگم نشد نداره وقتی برخورد اینطور باشه خب ادم ناراحت میشه


بله قطعا شما میتونید قبول شید بحث سر اتلاف وقت و انرژیه سر حرف دیگران.
شما اگر حرف بزنید مردم میگن وراجید حرف نزنید میگن لالید .بخوابید میگن تنبلید نخوابید میگن مریضید . در هر صورت مردم چرت وپرت زیاد میگن وقضاوت اشتباه زیاد میکنن . کارخودتون رو انجام بدید حالا هرچی که به صلاحتونه*

----------


## sajad564

> هیچ کدوم از این چیزا که گفتی ملاک نیست 
> طرف معدل بیست هست 5 ساله پشت کنکوره 
> بعد شما اصلا رشته ی خودت رو با این مقایسه نکن 
> قسم میخورم همین حالا نمی تونی تو 30 دقیقه فیزیک رو بالای 80 بزنی 
> چون همش یادت رفته و تو دانشگاه تمام مباحث فیزیک که نخوندی یا مکانیک بوده یا الکتریسیته 
> چه برسه به زیست و دروس و عمومی و شیمی


خخخ حرفت خنده داره...عزیزم ما هم که ریاضی اول دوم دبستانو نخوندیم قراره بلد نباشیم؟؟تو ریاضی و فیزیک مارو با کتب دانشگاهی مقایسه میکنی؟؟از این کارا نکن...یه معلم فیزیک داشتیم یه دفه بحث ریاضی شد گفتش که ما تو دانشگاه یه کتاب داشتیم به نام معادلات دیفرانسیل الان بریم اونو یه مرور کنیم عین آب خوردن ریاضی شمارو صد میزنیم...بعد کی گفته فقط یا مکانیک یا الکتریسیته؟؟طرف میره آبیاری گیاهان دریایی میخونه پنج تا کتاب ریاضی دارن...

----------


## Hellish

خاهره من...برادره من...هموطن من...دوست عزیز






هیچی باو کاری نداشتم داشتم رد میشدم خاستم اظهار وجودی هم بکنم :Yahoo (4): 



ولی از من به شما نصیحت وقتتو تلف نکن ...رقبای تجربی زیااااادن ....شما دکتری رشته خودتو داشته باش هم سوادت ارتقا پیدا میکنه هم کلاس و موقعیتت ک متاسفانه توی فرهنگ ما مورد دومی از اولی اهمیتش بیشتره ...


باشد ک رستگار شویم

----------


## zahra1370

عمران

----------


## Full Professor

> بستگی به درآمد کاره داره. ولی من اگه دختر بودم اگه نمی تونستم معروف شم حتما می رفتم دنبال حرفه آزایشگری، هستن کسایی که روزی ده میلیون کار می کنن


احسنت دخترا خیلی به زیبایی علاقه دارن همه شون 
دوست داری مریض های سرطانی هر روز ببینی
پزشک بشی خود به خود روحیه ات خشک میشه 
من میشناسم پزشک هایی که روحیه شونداشتن 
یکی متخصص بیماری های سرطان کودکان هست
اخلاق که نداره
میره تو اتاق خودشو حبث میکنه باکسی حرف نمی زنه 
به خدا اگه دکتر نبود من میگفتم این دیونه است

----------


## zahra1370

دقیقا حرفتون درسته کسی که مقاومت مصالح استایک دینامیک کلی درس ریاضی اونم تموم انتگرالاای سه گانه رو روهوا حل میکنه و کلا درساش ریاضی بودن براش نه درس ریاضی و فیزیک معنا داره نه عمومیا  حتی کسی که قراره ازمون تولیمو بده بر زبانش درصدای زبانو راحت میگیره

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra1370


عمران


اگر دکتراش کار داره برید دنبالش وگرنه........................................  ......................
اینو به خاطر این گفتم که دخترید و عمران یه جورایی پسرونست . البته خود رشته عمران هم بازارش کساده . خودتون بهتر از من متوجه این قضایا هستید.*

----------


## Full Professor

> خخخ حرفت خنده داره...عزیزم ما هم که ریاضی اول دوم دبستانو نخوندیم قراره بلد نباشیم؟؟تو ریاضی و فیزیک مارو با کتب دانشگاهی مقایسه میکنی؟؟از این کارا نکن...یه معلم فیزیک داشتیم یه دفه بحث ریاضی شد گفتش که ما تو دانشگاه یه کتاب داشتیم به نام معادلات دیفرانسیل الان بریم اونو یه مرور کنیم عین آب خوردن ریاضی شمارو صد میزنیم...بعد کی گفته فقط یا مکانیک یا الکتریسیته؟؟طرف میره آبیاری گیاهان دریایی میخونه پنج تا کتاب ریاضی دارن...


بابا شما هم نمی تونی تو 30 دقیقه فیزیک رو 80 بزنی 
من داداشم کارشناسی ارشد امیر کبیر خونده نتونتست 
شما میتونی 
کتاب های شما بحث های دیگه داشته 
شما کتابهاتون رو انتگرال بیشتر مانور داده 
که 2 تا سوال ریاضی هست

----------


## zahra1370

همسر من دوس نداره خانومش ارایشگر بشه

----------


## sajad564

> بابا شما هم نمی تونی تو 30 دقیقه فیزیک رو 80 بزنی 
> من داداشم کارشناسی ارشد امیر کبیر خونده نتونتست 
> شما میتونی 
> کتاب های شما بحث های دیگه داشته 
> شما کتابهاتون رو انتگرال بیشتر مانور داده 
> که 2 تا سوال ریاضی هست


منظورتو متوجه نشدم...اول گفتی نمیتونی بعد گفتی میتونی؟؟

----------


## sajjadj766

هی خدا!!!!!
همه میگن برا علاقه میایم ولی بحثش که میرسه تهش میرسه به این که پرستیژ بالایی داره 

امیدوارم اینقد دل و جرات داشته باشیم که به خاطر خودمان زندگی کنیم نه به خاطر حرفای دیگران نمیدونم داریم به کجا میریم لعنت به این نظام آموزشی لعنت هر کسی که آرزو رو توی جوونا فقط به پزشک بودن خلاصه کرد نه انسانیت. مقصر هیچ کس نیست مقصر جامعه است 
آرزوی موفقیت!

----------


## Full Professor

> منظورتو متوجه نشدم...اول گفتی نمیتونی بعد گفتی میتونی؟؟


منظورم اینه که مباحثش فرق میکنه 
همین طوری که همین حالا جراح متخصص هم بیاری نمیتونه زیست رو بیشتر از 30 درصد بزنه 
قسم میخورم

----------


## zahra1370

یکم موافقم ادم فراموش میکنه خب

----------


## ascetic76

بورو خودتو مسخره کن

----------


## Full Professor

> همسر من دوس نداره خانومش ارایشگر بشه


همسرتو متقاعد کن 
به بچه آیندتون برس 
به خیاطی بلد بشو
آشپزی بیشتر یاد بگیر
به خدا خواهرم انقدر چیز بلده که من بهش میگم کد بانو 
انقدر زندگی خوبی دارن با شوهرش که دکترا هم تو خواب هم نمی بینن ولی درامد ان چنانی هم ندارن 
ولی لذت میبرن و برا خودشون زندگی میکنن

----------


## roc

> همسرتو متقاعد کن 
> به بچه آیندتون برس 
> به خیاطی بلد بشو
> آشپزی بیشتر یاد بگیر
> به خدا خواهرم انقدر چیز بلده که من بهش میگم کد بانو 
> انقدر زندگی خوبی دارن با شوهرش که دکترا هم تو خواب هم نمی بینن ولی درامد ان چنانی هم ندارن 
> ولی لذت میبرن و برا خودشون زندگی میکنن


ایول به ابن منطق که شما دارید

----------


## E.M10

> همسر من دوس نداره خانومش ارایشگر بشه


مطمئنم وقت بزارید قبول میشید. ولی همسر محترم که دوست نداره خانومش آرایشگر شه می تونه برا شهریه کمکی کنه؟!

لطفا اگه جواب پستیو میدید «پاسخ با نقل قول» رو بزنید

----------


## sajad564

> بورو خودتو مسخره کن


شما خیلی بی حرمتی میکنه به کابرهای انجمن قبلا هم از این کارا کرده بودی امیدوارم مدیر رسیدگی کنه
@

----------


## zahra1370

شهریه که باید از جیب پدر محترم تقبل بشه یه کارمند کجا ماهی 12 میلیون پول داره 
واقعا چون سهمیه ام رو استفاده کردم باید شبانه بشم و اونم با این هزینه ها حتما بقیه امکانتم چندبرابره برام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Full Professor

> شهریه که باید از جیب پدر محترم تقبل بشه یه کارمند کجا ماهی 12 میلیون پول داره 
> واقعا چون سهمیه ام رو استفاده کردم باید شبانه بشم و اونم با این هزینه ها حتما بقیه امکانتم چندبرابره برام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من که گفتم 
علاوه بر خودت 
به خانواده هم فشار میاری 
این آخر کاری شما باید عصای دست اونها باشی

----------


## Full Professor

شما مثل یه دانه ی بودی که پدرت بهت رسیدگی کرده 
الان که وقت گل دادنت هست 
نمی خوای غنچه تو تبدیل به گل کنی

----------


## sajad564

> شما مثل یه دانه ی بودی که پدرت بهت رسیدگی کرده 
> الان که وقت گل دادنت هست 
> نمی خوای غنچه تو تبدیل به گل کنی


دیگه داری بحثو سیاسیش میکنیا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ascetic76

کسی که همین طور سرشو انداخته پایین داره مثله چی میره و فقط ب حرف مردم توجه میکنه و عمر تلف میکنه و بازم بگم:؟ باید م

----------


## zahra1370

> شما مثل یه دانه ی بودی که پدرت بهت رسیدگی کرده 
> الان که وقت گل دادنت هست 
> نمی خوای غنچه تو تبدیل به گل کنی


میدونید واقعا ازینکه بخوام برای کار قرارداد ببندم خوشحالم ولی چون باید از خانواده دور باشم  تا کارفرما دوباره قرارداد باهام ببنده همسرم بهم پیشنهاد کنکور دوباره رو داره کاش از اول یه رشته ای میرفتم که الان به اینجا نرسم شاید کسایی که منو ببین و زندگیمو بکن دخوش بحالش ولی همش همسرم بهم میگه معلم میشدی برام راحتتر بود یا یه کاری که شرایطش اسون بود

----------


## ascetic76

ببین استارتر .دوساعت با خودت خلوت کن .ببین از جون زندگی چی میخوای .من نمیدونم اخه اگه اسم مهندس روی شماست چرا دنبال خلاقیت نیستی دمبال اپلای نیستی دنبال دکترات نیستی .بعد از ان سال برگشتی ک چی .بدون این علاقه نیست بخدا هیچ جای دنیا اسم این علاقه نیست .

----------


## roc

> میدونید واقعا ازینکه بخوام برای کار قرارداد ببندم خوشحالم ولی چون باید از خانواده دور باشم  تا کارفرما دوباره قرارداد باهام ببنده همسرم بهم پیشنهاد کنکور دوباره رو داره کاش از اول یه رشته ای میرفتم که الان به اینجا نرسم شاید کسایی که منو ببین و زندگیمو بکن دخوش بحالش ولی همش همسرم بهم میگه معلم میشدی برام راحتتر بود یا یه کاری که شرایطش اسون بود


حال حتما باید کار کنید

----------


## Full Professor

> میدونید واقعا ازینکه بخوام برای کار قرارداد ببندم خوشحالم ولی چون باید از خانواده دور باشم  تا کارفرما دوباره قرارداد باهام ببنده همسرم بهم پیشنهاد کنکور دوباره رو داره کاش از اول یه رشته ای میرفتم که الان به اینجا نرسم شاید کسایی که منو ببین و زندگیمو بکن دخوش بحالش ولی همش همسرم بهم میگه معلم میشدی برام راحتتر بود یا یه کاری که شرایطش اسون بود


دکترا بگیری استاد دانشگاه هم بالاخره میشی مطمعن باش
حالا استاد دانشگاه بهتره یا معلم اینو به همسرت بگو متقاعد میشه؟

----------


## roc

> دکترا بگیری استاد دانشگاه هم بالاخره میشی مطمعن باش
> حالا استاد دانشگاه بهتره یا معلم اینو به همسرت بگو متقاعد میشه؟


 بله تلاش کنید عضو هیت علمی دانشگاه بشیید
حقوقشم مناسب مطمین باشید

----------


## zahra1370

> حال حتما باید کار کنید


راستش ازم توقع دارن خودمم ادم فعالی هستم خیلی هم موفقم ولی برخورد اطیرافیانم باعث میشه دلسرد بشم مثلا وقتی میگم میخوام برم فلان استان همش میگن از اینجا به این خوبی میری اونجا کار شما بگید یه سد رو که تو میدون اصلی شهر نمیزنن یا فلان تونل قطعا تو کوهاس

----------


## Full Professor

> راستش ازم توقع دارن خودمم ادم فعالی هستم خیلی هم موفقم ولی برخورد اطیرافیانم باعث میشه دلسرد بشم مثلا وقتی میگم میخوام برم فلان استان همش میگن از اینجا به این خوبی میری اونجا کار شما بگید یه سد رو که تو میدون اصلی شهر نمیزنن یا فلان تونل قطعا تو کوهاس


چ کار بقیه داری 
اتفاقا طبیعت هم میبینی 
ورزش هم میکنی
این همه مردم صبح ها میرن میدون بیرون 
شما که دیگه نیازی هم نداری 
بعد به همسرت بگو منو از روز اول با ین شرایط خواستی الان من همون هستم دیگه ؟
البته همسرت باید پول در بیاره 
حالا شما هم دوست داشتی موردی نداره 
ولی وظیفه شما نیست در اصل

----------


## roc

> راستش ازم توقع دارن خودمم ادم فعالی هستم خیلی هم موفقم ولی برخورد اطیرافیانم باعث میشه دلسرد بشم مثلا وقتی میگم میخوام برم فلان استان همش میگن از اینجا به این خوبی میری اونجا کار شما بگید یه سد رو که تو میدون اصلی شهر نمیزنن یا فلان تونل قطعا تو کوهاس


حال رشته شما کار دیگه به جز این کا های سنگین نداره

----------


## _7challenger6_

*برای این که ابرو رو درست کنیم چشم را کور نکنیم.*

----------


## zahra1370

> حال رشته شما کار دیگه به جز این کا های سنگین نداره


میدونید خب چون تازه کارم استادم زحمت کشیده منو معرفی کرده وگرنه همش باید خونه نشین میشدم

----------


## MN94

> میدونی چرا همه دوست دارن تخصص چشم یا پوست برن 
> علت اصلیش اینه
> از خون و تیغ و جراحی و....بدشون میاد دوست دارن ازش فرار کنن
> برو یه تحقیق کن 
> وگرنه جراح ها بهترین درامد رو دارن ولی.........


اینا فقط برای پول دارن میرن سمت پزشکی چقدر شما ها با پزشکی اشنایی دارید الان یه جسد بیارن بگن پوست سینه اش جدا کن قادر هستید انجام بدید این دوستمون درست میگه الان فکر میکنید چرا همه دنبال پوستن چون ...

----------


## Full Professor

برو دکترا بگیر 
هم پول در بیار 
هم طبیعت رو ببین 
هم به خانواده فشار نیار
هم پول الکی خرج نکن
هم  عمرتو برا چیزای دیگخ صرف کن 
و.
وهم استاد دانشگاه بشو چقدر منزلت اجنماعی داره بهت بگن استاد

----------


## roc

[QUOTE=zahra1370;964006]میدونید خب چون تازه کارم استادم زحمت کشیده منو معرفی کرده وگرنه همش باید خونه نشین میشدم[/QUOT
اگر شرایطش را داشتید ان شا الله    از دستش ندید

----------


## MN94

> بورو خودتو مسخره کن


احسنت

----------


## omid94

> همسر من دوس نداره خانومش ارایشگر بشه


به نظر من این پست خیلی زشت و توهین آمیز بود.یه بنده خدایی میاد در یه موردی نظر و راهنمایی میخواد بعد یه بحث دیگه میاد وسط.یاد بگیریم به نظرات و خواسته های دیگران احترام بگذاریم.چون هیچ تاثیر منفی در زندگی ما نخواهد داشت.

----------


## pedram52

> معدل کل دیپلمم 19.66هست و کتبی من 18.71 ریاضی رو قطعا یالا میزنم چون بقدری کتابای ریاضی کنکور رو خوندم اونم برا ارشد در کل رتبه یک مدرسه بودم ولی حس میکنم نباید رشته ریاضی میرفتم از الانم 5ماه تا کنکور فاصله دارم برا دکتری ولی خیلی نگران و دودل هستم از طرفی استعداد درخشان رشته خودم هستم ومیتونم دکتری بدون کنکور پذیرش بشم ولی پزشکی برا من یه آرزو بوده والان نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم


بابا کجا کاری الان همه معدل 19.70 به بالا هستن معدلو ول کن اصن عمرا بتونی باهاشون رقابت کنی جدی میگم برو ببین امسال اوضاع قبولی چقد سخت بوده تازه باید جریمه اون سالایی که دولت برات هزینه کرده مثلا روزانه خوندیو تا قرون اخر پس بدی

----------


## MN94

> میدونید واقعا ازینکه بخوام برای کار قرارداد ببندم خوشحالم ولی چون باید از خانواده دور باشم  تا کارفرما دوباره قرارداد باهام ببنده همسرم بهم پیشنهاد کنکور دوباره رو داره کاش از اول یه رشته ای میرفتم که الان به اینجا نرسم شاید کسایی که منو ببین و زندگیمو بکن دخوش بحالش ولی همش همسرم بهم میگه معلم میشدی برام راحتتر بود یا یه کاری که شرایطش اسون بود


الان همسر شما مشکل نداره شما یه جسد مذکر تشریح کنی بعد برگردی خونه یا مثلا شما ۱۵ شب شیفت شب وایستی و خونه نباشی فکر میکنید همسرتون با این شرایط مشکل ندارن?

----------


## pedram52

ببین اگه اصرار داری اصلا مشکلی نیست شما میری جزو همون سیا لشکرا کنکور که هر سال دارن بیشتر میشن از همشون بپرسی بابا چرا همچینید شماها میگن:من از بدو نوزادی میخواستم پزشک بشم اصلا پزشکی تو خونمه ارزوشو دارم بسه ناموسا :Yahoo (23):

----------


## omid94

دوست عزیز
مطرح کردن این جور چیزا خیلی اشتباهه.اگه شما تصمیم خودتو گرفتی اگه پزشکی جزء آمال و آرزوهاته اصلا لزومی نداره بخوای با دیگران در مورد خواسته و تصمیمت مطرحش کنی.اگه میدونی راهی که میخوای بری درسته انجامش بده و اون راهو برو.
در مورد دکترای رشته خودتون اصلا موافق نیستم چون در آینده باعث سرخوردگیتون میشه.اگه واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارید اگه بحث مالی و روکم کنی نیست در تصمیمتون شک نکنید.اگه هم در فیلد خودتون کار مناسب هست برید سمت کار چون خیلی بهتر از خوندن دکترای رشته خودتونه.اگه به گرفتن دکترا علاقمندید اپلای کنید و برای یه دانشگاه معتبر پذیرش بگیرید.

----------


## MN94

> دوست عزیز
> مطرح کردن این جور چیزا خیلی اشتباهه.اگه شما تصمیم خودتو گرفتی اگه پزشکی جزء آمال و آرزوهاته اصلا لزومی نداره بخوای با دیگران در مورد خواسته و تصمیمت مطرحش کنی.اگه میدونی راهی که میخوای بری درسته انجامش بده و اون راهو برو.
> در مورد دکترای رشته خودتون اصلا موافق نیستم چون در آینده باعث سرخوردگیتون میشه.اگه واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارید اگه بحث مالی و روکم کنی نیست در تصمیمتون شک نکنید.اگه هم در فیلد خودتون کار مناسب هست برید سمت کار چون خیلی بهتر از خوندن دکترای رشته خودتونه.اگه به گرفتن دکترا علاقمندید اپلای کنید و برای یه دانشگاه معتبر پذیرش بگیرید.


امید درست میگه هرچی علاقه دارید برید سمت اون این که اینجا مطرح کنید درست نیست.

----------


## Farzad 96

تجربی نبرد گلادیاتور هاست یادت نره

----------


## zn.d

> من درصدای کنکورم که سال اول هم فبول شدم همه بالای 70 هستن جز زبان اونم در حد 35 بود ریاضی هم مطمینم که میگم


شما سال 88 یا 89 کنکور دادین 
اون زمان سوالاش با الان غیر قابل قیاسه
الان زدن 70 درصد = زدن 200 درصد قدیم !!!!

----------


## zn.d

@Zahra1370 
ببین نباید احساسی تصمیم بگیری، مشخصه کاملا تو فاز احساسی هستین،حداقل اون لحظه ای که تاپیک باز کردین و با بچه ها صحبت کردین
به خاطر حرف مردم و ...
بشین خوب فک کن،تجربی قبول شدن واقعا خیلی سخت تر شده،بشین سوالاش رو یه نگاه بنداز،سوالا رو ببینی میفهمی چه قد تو این چند سال تغییر کرده،ببین اصلا میتونی 70 درصد بزنیشون
بعد اینکه اطمینان پیدا کردی از تصمیمت،ادامه بده خودت،هر از گاهی پیش میاد سرد بشی،یابه خاطر حرف های اطرافیان یا انرژی کم خودت،اما باید روز بعدش ادامه بدی به تلاشت
فقط عقلت رو بذار جلو و تصمیم بگیر
احساسات رو بریز بیرون

----------


## stephanie

شما دو تا مانع اصلی سر راهتون هست:

1- هزینه تحصیل 

2- متاهل بودن

این که کنکور تجربی سخته و ... چندان مهم نیست.

مهم اینه که با توجه به اینکه شما فوق لیسانس هستید حتی در صورت کسب رتبه تک رقمی باید برید پردیس و سالی 20 میلیون ( کم یا زیاد ) هزینه کنید که میلغ بسیار بالایی هست و راستش این حرفتون که پدرم باید این مبلغ رو برام تامین کنه یه کمی به نظرم عجیبه.  همین بحث مالی مهمترین عامل انصراف خیلی ها از ورود به این مسیر هست نه مواردی مثل سختی کنکور و تعداد زیاد شرکت کنندگان و ... چون داشتن دغدغه مالی حتی رو کیفیت درس خوندن شخص هم تاثیر میزاره و همش به خودش میگه آیا کار درستی می کنم . اصلا ارزششو داره ؟ عمرمو الکی هدر نمیدم ؟ تو این یه مورد خانواده و اطرافیان هم در اغلب موارد موج منفی میدن و تشویقی هم در کار نیست .

نکته بعدی اینه که شما متاهل هستید و همسرتون الان شاید  زبونی شما رو تشویقتون کنه ولی آیا اگر قبول بشید ازتون  واقعا حمایت هم می کنه ؟ اگر شما مجرد بودید باز قضیه ساده تر بود ولی یه خانم متاهل  واقعا محدود میشه . اونم یه رشته ای مثل پزشکی که شما مجبورید وقتی کورس های بیمارستانی شروع شد ساعت های زیادی رو خارج از منزل باشید. اینکه بهتون گفته اگه یه کاری مثل معلمی پیدا کنید بهتره ;  نکته های زیادی درش هست. کلا از نظر خیلی از آقایون  برای ازدواج یه خانم معلم انتخاب بسیار مناسبتری هست تا یه خانم دکتر.  :Yahoo (76): 

اگر واقعا روی این دو مورد مشکلی ندارید ( یعنی صد درصد این موارد رو حل کرده باشید  نه اینکه حالا ببینم چی میشه و خدا چی میخواد و شاید بعدا فرجی شد و ...اینا )  تازه اون موقع بحث رو کم کنی و در نظر گرفتن علاقه و عشق سوزان به پزشکی و سختی کنکور و .... مطرح میشه .

----------


## arefeh78

*به نظر من گرفتن تیغ جراحی اینا این حرفا که میزنن کار خیلی راحتی اگه علاقه داشته باشی

پزشکی عاشق میخواد 

به مدرکش فکر نکن

راه بسیار سختی طاقت فرسا بسیار سختیه 

تو مو میبینی من پیچش مو

شب بیداریا واسه امتحان
نصفه شب بیدار شدنا واسه شیفت
نخوابیدنای شب تا صبح به خاطر بیمارت
طعنه ها 
توهین ها
فریاد هایی که استاد هات جلو همه سرت میکشن
امتحانای خیلی سخت
استرس جراحی که ایا بیمارم از زیر دستم   سالم بیرون میاد  یانه 
شب هایی که تو خواب خوشی که یهو بهت زنگ میزن خودتو برسون بیمارستان بیمارت خونریزی کرده ( همون انکال خودمون)
اگه عاشقی برو
 جوری که اگه سختی کشیدی 
یه کلمه مصمم به خودت بگی بازم اگه شروع میکردم همین راه انتخاب میکردم
بازم  میگم  عاشق عاشق عاشق
وگرنه موفق نخواهی شد*

----------


## ascetic76

شما وقتتو اینجا هدر نده .....
ی سوال جواب بده اونم برا خودت 
دختر خالت پزشکی اوررده 
یا دختر عمو یا اونیکی فامیل
.یا دوستت .یا خانوم فلان دوست شوهرتون ؟؟
 این علاقه از کجا پیدا شد ؟ 
و چنتا سوالم ب ما جواب بده ...؟
شما الان میتونی شاغل بشی ؟یا،8/9 سال دیه  پزشک عمومی بشی میتونی شاغل بشی .؟من میگم الان زندگی کن بهتره تا 8 سال دیه که تقریبا نصف عمر نازنینت طی شده 

اگه پزشکی بیاری با توجه به این که باید کلی هزینه کنی 
از جیب خودت هزینه میکنی پدرت  یا شوی خویش ؟من میگم هر کی  باشه شما اونو از برنامش دور میکنی و عقب میندازی چون از لحاظ اقتصادی ضربه نسبتا سختی میخوره .و حتی اگه بعدا چند برابر دربیاری که خب یعنی دکتری که خون مردم را در شیشه میکند 

شما حدود 5/7 سال دروس سختی نسبتا پشت سر گذاشتی ایا میتونی تا9سال دیگه مثل ی کنکوریه تجربی بخونی یا زده میشی از درس ؟؟؟من بودم زده میشدم 

گیرم عمومی گرفتی تخصصتو چی /سنت ب سن حضرت نوح نزدیک شده اونوقت ؟من بودم .......
و هزارن سوال که اگه جوابش درون خودت و محیطت هست ورود شما را به عرصه  محشر  کبرای تجربی 96 تبریک میگم

----------


## LIKELIGHT

واقعیتش منم لیسانس دارم البته از ازاد سربازیمو هم رفتم تو فکر این بودم که برگردم برا پزشکی بخونم ولی من چون دبیرستان فنی خوندم(البته قانونا مشکلی برای کنکور دادن ندارم) تقریبا باس از صفره صفر شروع میکردم  یه مدت خیلی علاقه داشتم ولی الان ازش دل سرد شدم مثلا نمیدونم این روزنامه حوادث چند روز پیش روزنامه ایرانو خوندید یا نه به مردو تو بیمارستان تشخیص دادن ایست قلبی کرده و مرده بعد گذاشتنش سرد خانه طرف تو سرد خونه به هوش اومده......... شاید دکترش از این سهمیه ای ها یا  پردیسی ها بود...... بماند
اقا کسی اینجا نیومده از سختی های پزشکی بگه همه میگن راهش خیلی سخته دوست عزیز شما بیا توضیح بده این سختی ها رو طرف الان میگه من از فلانی چی کمتر دارم چرا من دکتر نشم یا.... البته بعضی ها هم علاقه دارن باید بخونن اونا هیچ 
بردارم یا خواهری که الان پزشکی یا پزشکی قبول شدی بیا مشکلات و مزیت های پزشکی رو بگو تا خوب سبک سنگین کنیم  مثلا چرا میگن وضع همه دکتر ها خوب نیست و یه عده خاصی وضعشون خوبه واقعا چرا؟؟
من به شخص با اینکه لیسانس ازاد هستم و اگه سراسری پزشکی قبول بشم مشکلی ندارم ولی بی خیال شدم میخوام رشته خودو تا دکتری  پیش ببرم تاریخ نشون داده همه چی تو کشور ما مقطعی هست اگه یادتون باشه 10 سال  قبل مهندسی رو مد بود الان پزشکی به شما قول میدم 10 ساله بعد همه ازاینکه رفتن پزشکی میان ناله میکنن که چرا نرفتم مهندسی !!! ئ
یه سوال دوستانی که سر رشته دارن ایا در چند ساله بعد ما شاهد اشباع دندون پزشکی و پزشکی یا دارو سازی میشیم؟؟
ممنون که وقت گذاشتید

----------


## sheyda3000

> شما دو تا مانع اصلی سر راهتون هست:
> 
> 1- هزینه تحصیل 
> 
> 2- متاهل بودن
> 
> این که کنکور تجربی سخته و ... چندان مهم نیست.
> 
> مهم اینه که با توجه به اینکه شما فوق لیسانس هستید حتی در صورت کسب رتبه تک رقمی باید برید پردیس و سالی 20 میلیون ( کم یا زیاد ) هزینه کنید که میلغ بسیار بالایی هست و راستش این حرفتون که پدرم باید این مبلغ رو برام تامین کنه یه کمی به نظرم عجیبه.  همین بحث مالی مهمترین عامل انصراف خیلی ها از ورود به این مسیر هست نه مواردی مثل سختی کنکور و تعداد زیاد شرکت کنندگان و ... چون داشتن دغدغه مالی حتی رو کیفیت درس خوندن شخص هم تاثیر میزاره و همش به خودش میگه آیا کار درستی می کنم . اصلا ارزششو داره ؟ عمرمو الکی هدر نمیدم ؟ تو این یه مورد خانواده و اطرافیان هم در اغلب موارد موج منفی میدن و تشویقی هم در کار نیست .
> ...


ببهشيد چرا بايد حتما بره بين الملل؟
ازاد و دولتي نميتونه بره؟؟

----------


## sheyda3000

> الان همسر شما مشکل نداره شما یه جسد مذکر تشریح کنی بعد برگردی خونه یا مثلا شما ۱۵ شب شیفت شب وایستی و خونه نباشی فکر میکنید همسرتون با این شرایط مشکل ندارن?


وا اين حرفا از كجا اومد ديگه كه همسرش با تشريح جسد مذكر مشكل داشته باشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (12): 

يعني همه خانم هايي كه دكترن يا مجردن يا شوهراشون با تشريح جسد مرد مشكل دارن؟؟؟
قرن ٢١ هستيم فك كنمممم

----------


## ascetic76

یاسین و .القرآن الحکیم .انک لمن المرسلین الی صراط مستقیم .تنزیل من حکیم حمید .لتنذر  ...........

----------


## sheyda3000

> معدل کل دیپلمم 19.66هست و کتبی من 18.71 ریاضی رو قطعا یالا میزنم چون بقدری کتابای ریاضی کنکور رو خوندم اونم برا ارشد در کل رتبه یک مدرسه بودم ولی حس میکنم نباید رشته ریاضی میرفتم از الانم 5ماه تا کنکور فاصله دارم برا دکتری ولی خیلی نگران و دودل هستم از طرفی استعداد درخشان رشته خودم هستم ومیتونم دکتری بدون کنکور پذیرش بشم ولی پزشکی برا من یه آرزو بوده والان نمیتونم تصمیم بگیرم


بذار يه چيز رو به شما و به همه بگم
ادم يه بار زندگي ميكنه
از چيزي كه بهش علاقه داري دست برندارر
ببين نهايتش اينه شما امسال ميخوني واسه پزشكي قبول شدي كه خوبه
نشدي هم سال بعدش ميري دكترا
به همين راحتي
يه سال تلاش كن يا ميرسي يا نميرسي به هدفت
حداقل اينه كه بعدا نميگي كاش تلاش ميكردم 

واسه دكترا خوندن هيچ وقت دير نميشه
الان مردا و زن هاي ٣٠،٤٠ ساله تازه ميرن دكترا
پس نگران نباش 
خيليييي از اينايي كه ميگن ولش كن نرو پزشكي
اگه جاي شما بودن عمرا ولش نميكردن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ascetic76

یبار بسه دیه

----------


## stephanie

> ببهشيد چرا بايد حتما بره بين الملل؟
> ازاد و دولتي نميتونه بره؟؟



آزاد چرا ولي دولتي روزانه خير. فقط پرديس يا طرفيت مازاد

----------


## ascetic76

از ادمین تقاضای بسته شدن تاپیک داریم

----------


## user68

> کلا از بحث پول و رو کم کنب بگذریم شما جای من بودید کنکور دکتری رشته خودتونو شرکت میکردید یا میرفتید دنبال کاری که باهاتون قرارداد بستن


 من کنکور دکترای رشته خودم را شرکت میکردم مگه ادم چند سال دیگه میخاد عمر کنه اخه که همش از این شاخه به اون شاخه بپره  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> عمران


مهندس شما دیگه چرا
یعنی دلت میاد مقاومت مصالح و خمش و پیچش بیر جانستون ، تحلیل سازه و شیب افت و تیموشینکو و لنگر چرخ های قطار روی شاهتیر پل و فولاد و بتن و این دنیای به این قشنگی و بی انتها رو ول کنی بری سمت تجربی و پزشکی ؟!!
حتی یه جلسه آز مکانیک خاک می ارزه به صدجلسه کلاس پزشکی و داروسازی و ... البته در نگاه ما (در جای خودش و دیدگاه دانشجویان پزشکی ، محترم )
نکن اینکارو ، مهندسی که نتونه چالش های روبروشو به فرصت تبدیل کنه مهندس نیست
شما اگه فرصتشو داری اپلای کن واسه دکتری یه جای بدردبخور اونوقته که میبینی راهی که طی کردی داره ثمره میده و درآمدت راضیت میکنه و دیگه به چیز دیگه فکر نمیکنی
موفق باشی

----------


## mohammad1397

خیلی این بحث مسخره شده هربابایی ازخواب بیدارشه میادمیگه من میخوام کنکورتجربی بدم کسی که واقعابخوادبخونه نمیادهمه جاجاربزنه مثل ماجرای پویان مینایی که شایعه بودرتبه1هم هیچ کجاجارنزدکه میخوام کنکورتجربی بدم وتوکنکورخودش نشون دادشماهم میخوای کنکوربدی برودرستوبخون نه اینکه بیای بحث الکی راه بندازی حالابعضی هافک میکنن این عزیزان حتماقبولن کلی میان خواهش التماس میکنن که توروخداشرکت نکنن

----------


## ascetic76

> خیلی این بحث مسخره شده هربابایی ازخواب بیدارشه میادمیگه من میخوام کنکورتجربی بدم کسی که واقعابخوادبخونه نمیادهمه جاجاربزنه مثل ماجرای پویان مینایی که شایعه بودرتبه1هم هیچ کجاجارنزدکه میخوام کنکورتجربی بدم وتوکنکورخودش نشون دادشماهم میخوای کنکوربدی برودرستوبخون نه اینکه بیای بحث الکی راه بندازی حالابعضی هافک میکنن این عزیزان حتماقبولن کلی میان خواهش التماس میکنن که توروخداشرکت نکنن


باریک به کاریز .
اینم بگم ازین پس عنوان تاپیک های این چنینی 
کنکور پُزشکی دادن یک .......باشد بهتر است

----------


## Sina.77.96

شما هم بیا کنکور تجربی بده انشاالله از سال آینده کنکور ها به صورت ریاضی فنی ،ریاضی هایی که میخوان کنکور تجربی بدن ،انسانی ،هنر و زبان برگزار میشه.من نمیدونم اگه میشه اونایی که دیپلم ریاضی دارم بیان تجربی کنوور بدن همه هم رتبه برتر خب اصلا چرا ما این همه باید توی تجربی جون بکنیم!!خب اصن دو تا رشته رو یکی کنن دیگه.کنکورم شده مسخره بازی.تو سالی که ما میخوایم کنکور بدیم حالا دیگه همه عاشق و دیوونه ی پزشکی شدن.بعدش میگن دهه 60 نسل سوخته!!

----------


## rezvane-mech72

منم والا همین شرایط رو دارم بااین تفاوت که علاقه به دندون پزشکی یا پزشکی ندارم فقط بخاطر شان اجتماعی بالا و بسیاااااااااااار راحت تر بودن این رشته نسبت به رشته های مهندسی البته دانشگاه دولتی و همینطور مبهم نبودن اینده این رشته امنیت شغلی بالا و..... میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم دوستانی که هزینه رو عنوان میکنن اطلاعیه جدید رو نخوندن مگه؟ رشته دکتری حرفه ای رو حتی اگه لیسانس رشته دیگه رو داشته باشید در دانشگاه دولتی روزانه بدون پرداخت هزینه میتونید بخونید

----------


## Lovelife

انقدر اومدن تجربی دیگه سوالا جواب نمیداد 
اومدن شیمیشو یکاری کردن غیر ممکنه شه صد زدن
بازم اتفاقاتی افتادو بچه های تجربی رسیدن نزدیک ضد
عاخر یه کاری کنین فیزیک کنکورم عین شیمیش سخت شه 
هرکار میکنین دودش میره تو چش خودتون ریاضیا واقعن که
من فک کنم امسال یه درس دیگرم سخت میکنن عین شیمی شاید فیزیک شاید زیست

----------


## roc

> انقدر اومدن تجربی دیگه سوالا جواب نمیداد 
> اومدن شیمیشو یکاری کردن غیر ممکنه شه صد زدن
> بازم اتفاقاتی افتادو بچه های تجربی رسیدن نزدیک ضد
> عاخر یه کاری کنین فیزیک کنکورم عین شیمیش سخت شه 
> هرکار میکنین دودش میره تو چش خودتون ریاضیا واقعن که
> من فک کنم امسال یه درس دیگرم سخت میکنن عین شیمی شاید فیزیک شاید زیست


رفیق هم رشته ای :Yahoo (4): 

هر سال دو درس سخت داریم

یکی اختصاصی
یکی عمومی

خودتو ناراحت نکن

بخون سختم باشه میزنی سوالارو لت وپار میکنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Akhm

> سلام من لیسانس و فوق لیسانس مهندسی هردو از ذانشگاه دولتی هستم ولی چون علاقه به رشته پزشکی دارم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نظر شما چیه این در حالتی هست که بین کنکور دکترای رشته خودم و شروع از نو برای کنکور موندم


خوندن دکتری رشته خودت تکرار اشتباهات گذشته است. به هیچ وجه این کارو نکن.
پزشکی قبول شدن آسون نیست ولی مطمئنم توانشو داری.
کاملا مطمئن باش که ارزش پزشکی خیلی بیشتر از زحمتی هست که براش می کشی.

----------


## shahrzaaad

> سلام من لیسانس و فوق لیسانس مهندسی هردو از ذانشگاه دولتی هستم ولی چون علاقه به رشته پزشکی دارم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نظر شما چیه این در حالتی هست که بین کنکور دکترای رشته خودم و شروع از نو برای کنکور موندم


اون علاقه ای که پزشکی دارید تا چه حده ؟ 
یعنی حاضرید دوباره سال ها وقت بذارید و درس های واقعاااا سخت پزشکی رو بخونید ، اونم با وجود این که این همه سال زحمت کشید و ارشد گرفتید و می دونم خیلی کار ساده ای نیست ! 
یعنی می دونید اگه پزشک شدید باید خودتونو عملا فراموش کنید ؟ می دونید ممکنه گاهی با چه صحنه های دلخراش و ناراحت کننده ای مواجه بشید ؟ 
این راه سخته . فقطم کسانی از پسش بر میان که عاشق این رشته باشن و کمک کردن به یه آدم براشون از سلامتی و راحتی خودشون مهم تره . 
اگه میبینید مردش هستید ، یا علی ! کنکور بدید و تلاش کنید ! 
اما اگه میبینید فقط یه تب زود گذره و علاقه ای که به این رشته دارید اونقدرها هم زیاد نیست و ممکنه به خاطر ناامیدی از رشته ی خودتون یا هر چیزی به وجود اومده باشه ، بهترین کار خوندن دکترای رشته ی خودتونه و گذاشتن وقتتون برای موفق شدن در همون رشته . 
ولی هدفتون رو فقط مدرک قرار ندید . چیزی که تو رشته های مهندسی پول میسازه کار عملی بلد بودنه ! چه بسا کسانی که با یک لیسانس معمولی وضع بهتری از کسی که تا دکترا پیش رفته دارن . یکیش مادر خود من ! لیسانس مهندسی کامپیوتر داره اما درامدش به نسبت بالاست . شاید الان دیگه هیچی از درس های دانشگاهش یادش نباشه ولی تو حیطه ی کاری خودش ماهره و از برنامه نویسای عالیِ شرکتشونه .  
خیلی ها فقط اسم مهندس خورده روشون ! بعد میگن چرا کار نیست . کار واسه کسیه که کار بلد باشه نه فقط تئوری های به درد نخور دانشگاهو !

----------

